
Hackers Are Trading Hundreds of Thousands of xHamster Porn Account Details - samsonradu
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-are-trading-hundreds-of-thousands-of-xhamster-porn-account-details
======
s_q_b
When attacking an IDS, especially a signature-based one like Snort, my first
move is always to overload the network engineers with so many bogus attacks
that they can't locate the true vector in the giant haystack.

One can use the same strategy against this type of snooping. Maintain multiple
Facebook accounts in one name, some conservative, some liberal, some radical,
some tame. Have a bunch of accounts in legal but embarrassing places. Report
your location at several places at once. One could even so far as to start
rumors about oneself.

Put that much chaffe up in the air and sorting the true from the false would
be almost impossible.

All hacking is war, and all warfare is deception.

~~~
BEEdwards
The amount of daily work this strategy requires to be useful makes it
untenable.

I don't want to update my one blog weekly and here you're saying that to be
secure you need to maintain 12.

~~~
s_q_b
Well, yes. If you're saying anything important at all, make sure to say it
multiple times from opposing viewpoints. Your best argument will carry the day
anyway.

Of course this is a "break glass in case of emergency" type countermeasure,
probably most useful in a nominally liberal state that starts to drift away
from civil rights.

------
tehwebguy
This is nothing. Wait for an ad network to get hacked, then it won't matter
who had an account and who didn't.

~~~
aembleton
It will then be a case of whether you use an adblocker or not.

------
jdc0589
who signs up for an account on porn websites? seriously, what does it even get
you if you aren't paying for some kind of premium subscription.

~~~
Freestyler_3
Who signs up for a porn website using their govt email address?

People who are not aware of the risks, they also happen to be the most
vulnerable targets (extortion for example).

~~~
samsonradu
I m sure there are a ton of throwaway emails, names and such. There are a lot
of people surfing porn on the web and many remain anonymous. The problems come
up when billing is involved, they need to reveal their true identity.

~~~
Freestyler_3
"The database includes some 40 email addresses belonging to the US Army, and
30 related to various US, UK, and other countries’ government bodies."

I don't think these people were unable to use any other email address if they
were paying members. Unless they linked their bank to their work email?

~~~
samsonradu
True, the email address used when paying would most likely be matched to your
account.

------
moreorless
I read it as "Hackers are training thousands of hamsters for porn details." :(

